# New Chicago Bulls Slogan



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

I was just looking around the Utah Jazz forum and noticed they had a thread about Utah Jazz slogans and thought that we should make some for the CHICAGO BULLS! Try and be creative as possible and funny too. I can't think of any off the top of my head but I think good topics would be how Krause is gone, how we are bringing in all these old Bulls either on the roster or coaching staff (Pippen, Paxson, Wennington, Armstrong) and the 3 Cs.... Chandler, Curry and Crawford. Those are the best topics I could think of. Anyway have fun with this!  Oh I just thought of one, but it really isn't a slogan just a kind of phrase:


CURRY : CALM
CRAWFORD : COOL
&
CHANDLER : CHAOTIC


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wait till next year!


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Wait till next year!



Who you talking to your avatar?


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

the 3 c's (curry chandler crawford). Thiers only 2 c's in success but we thier beyond that!


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Wait till next year!


hey! no fair stealing that from us Cubs fans! :laugh:


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

How about WE'RE BACK...since it has been awhile since the Bulls have been competitive.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

well during the bulls losing years, they were labelled the "Beatabulls"

in a few years u guys might call urselves the "unbeatabulls"


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Back to the Future!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

How about "I want it that way."

Keeping up with the Backstreet Boys, with "Larger than life" being last year's slogan.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

Forth to the Past


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

How about

"[edit] THE PAST"

because that's what we Bulls fans need to do. It's as sad as Bears fans still talking about the 1985 Super Bowl.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> How about
> 
> "[edit] THE PAST"
> ...


I was mocking the back to the future


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

"Time for a Bulls hitting year"


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Whoa, I left out a space: 

"Time for a Bull****ting year". 

My bad.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Whoa, I left out a space:
> 
> "Time for a Bull****ting year".
> ...


:no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> hey! no fair stealing that from us Cubs fans! :laugh:


Ok, you're right. No stealing from Cubs fans.

So, here's my 2nd try...

"The season doesn't really start until March, but please buy tickets for the rest of the games anyway"

Peace =)


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

How about,
*"Running through the league like "ex-lax""* 

 

Or


*"Blood On The Horns Part 2"* 

:grinning: 


Or


*"C, C, C You In The Finals!"*


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> How about,
> *"Running through the league like "ex-lax""*
> 
> ...


those ones are especially sweet, good job everyone so far :grinning:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

For those wrestling fans out there like myself:


Crawford, Curry, and Chandler - 


S - Sure

H - Hall of Famers 

I - In

T - Training


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

Please Win:stupid:


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> For those wrestling fans out there like myself:
> 
> 
> ...


= CLASSIC :grinning:


----------

